# Kimblewick bit



## lmp (6 September 2006)

Does anyone have any good/bad things to say about these bits?  I have a sensitive-mouth thoroughbred who is fine to school/hack in a snaffle (KK ultra) but is too strong for x-c.  I tried a kimblewick on him (stainless steel mouth) last week just for a hack round local fields and i felt much more in control than i had in anything before (including a 3-ring gag snaffle).  However, don't really want to use it if it's too severe..

Any feedback would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## kildalton (6 September 2006)

My daughter uses a KK snaffle, but like you, needs more brakes at times.However Corroy will not tolerate stainless steel bits after the KK. (we tried a kimblewick).The only bit she will tolerate is a kangaroo metal Waterford which works well. Any bit is only as strong as the hands at the end of the reins, so if your horse goes well in a Kimblewick, stick with it.


----------



## juliehannah58 (6 September 2006)

I love kimblewicks! They are a favourite of mine.

I have found they work a treat on horses who like snaffles but need a bit more control, they also seem to work well on horses who tend to come above the bit due to the poll pressure.

They are not all that severe, and any bit is only as harsh as the riders hands! Seriously though, it's not that harsh and I have found that most horses take to them well, infact, mine had a paddy when I tried to change hers back to a snaffle! She much prefers her kimblewick


----------



## MillionDollar (6 September 2006)

They are fantastic. One of our ponys was sooo strong when going for a gallop and on fun rides. We tried a lot of bits including gags, pelhams, waterford snaffle, etc. Then i bought a kimblewick and it worked a treat. You should have seen her face on the first fun ride with it, she was so annoyed she couldn't go anymore, lol. But she only wears it to comps and fun rides, she wears a waterford snaffle at home.


----------



## lmp (6 September 2006)

Thanks for replies! 

I use a waterford when i hack out at home for a bit of brakes but don't find it has enough braking power when he gets going!!  It's only for fun rides/x-c that i'd be using it so think i'll give the kimblewick a go - the chain is attached loosely right?


----------



## MillionDollar (6 September 2006)

The curb chain should act (put pressure on) when the bit is at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## rosedewar (6 September 2006)

You can get a 3-ring /continental gag waterford (also known as the "eventer bit"!) which is what I use for my TB when hacking/jumping. He has a big tongue so I feel the waterford is kinder in that it won't take up as much space in his mouth and will 'mould' more to his tongue.

With the 3-ring, if you need more brakes you can put the reins on a  lower ring (or use a rounding or 2 reins!).

Alternatively, if you want to make your kimblewick "kinder", you can get elastic curbs, which aren't quite as severe.

Another bit to consider might be a hard rubber straight bar pelham - that's what I used (with elastic curb, metal for Common Rides only!) until I realised how big his tongue was.

HTH.


----------



## chestnut cob (6 September 2006)

It's an old cliche but it's true - bit is only as sensitive as your hands.

If you get a quicker reaction from the kimblewick stick with it.  Better to take one touch on the reins in that than haul on him in a snaffle if you can't stop.

I've got a kimblewick for hunting and like it.


----------



## serena2005 (6 September 2006)

we have tried a rubber KK bit on our cob, brilliant on the flat with it but its too strong for him when jumping.


----------



## MagicMelon (7 September 2006)

I love a kimblewick on one of my boys. Its only as strong as you make it, and in my case I find its better than pulling on his mouth all the time when he gets *excited*! My one has the usual slight port in the middle. He loves this bit, I dont know why but he goes so well in it.


----------



## connemaras (7 September 2006)

i must just say i am thinking into changing my NF mare into one as wht she is in at the moment is way too harsh, loads of people hve suggested kimblewick bits to me, and just reding this post suggest that they are a positive bit for my girl,
as you say she is fine to hack school in a snaffle, but sponsored rides hunting, ect i hve no control and no brakes.
think i will be changing my bit soon!, 
your post answered all myquestions!!


----------

